# 1967 GTO Exhaust



## claybert921 (Jul 31, 2015)

Who make the best muffler and also gives the OEM look/sound?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have always had great experience with Walker Dynomax's, been installing them the last 2 decades. Years ago, for my own projects I'd order the 2 1/2" inlet/outlet Dynomax CVX 17205 mufflers (aluminized version of the same size stainless Ultraflow), then I started ordering the Dunomax 17449's. Both are a 20" case size muffler. Personally, I don't need a stainless construction muffler, the aluminized Dynomax's have always held up fine, their flow is excellent and they're not obnoxious like so many box mufflers. 

For a stock smaller diam headpipe, most likely what you have under your '67, I'd go with a same case length Dynomax, but with a 2 1/4" inlet and outlet. you can ck Dynomax site or Summit, for exact part number.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on Walker. They hold up for a long, long time and no obnoxious droning or drumming under the car. "Just say NO to the FLO's"


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

If you want EXACTLY like factory, check out Gardner Exhaust.

Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems by Gardner

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

When I was ready for the exhaust system on my off-frame rotisserie restoration of my 66 GTO, I chose Gardner.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Gasket*

Sorry I can't figure out how to start a new post. My question is this. This there a gasket of any kind that goes between the exhaust manifold and the exhaust pipe??? I have purchased the gasket kit and it comes with round, very thin, gaskets but can't seem to figure out how they go on. Seems to me we use to use thick O ring type asbestos donut looking gaskets that were like 1/4 inch thick.
thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

alanmay0 said:


> Sorry I can't figure out how to start a new post. My question is this. This there a gasket of any kind that goes between the exhaust manifold and the exhaust pipe??? I have purchased the gasket kit and it comes with round, very thin, gaskets but can't seem to figure out how they go on. Seems to me we use to use thick O ring type asbestos donut looking gaskets that were like 1/4 inch thick.
> thanks in advance for the info.


To start a new post go to forum then click on the category then look at the top left for new post box.
No gasket on the manifold to pipe.

For the best mufflers and sound I went with El Monte's advice and bought the Gardner reproduction system for my '67, pricey but a quality product.

Sound clips here.

Sound Clips of Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------

